# Computer overheating/SpeedFan?



## wolftown204 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had a lot of crashes during gaming from my computer. It's not very often, but if i test it every day, about 1/3 days it will crash at some point.

I've tried a lot of different solutions, updating drivers, updating the games, reinstalling the games, cleaning the computer, etc. but i still think that it is overheating. 

here are some specs from my comp- 
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: OEM
System Model: OEM
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Memory: 6144MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 6136MB RAM
Page File: 3406MB used, 8862MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode



I found a program called SpeedFan that i'm not too familiar with. 

It shows:

(while not in a game currently)

Fan1:1935 RPM
Fan2:0RPM
Fan3:0RPM
Fan4:0RPM

Temp1 44C
Temp2 47C
Temp3 35C
Core0 73
Core1 74
Core2 74
core3 73
core4 74
core5 74

and the rest of the settings are on default, i guess.

Why does it show the other fans not working, and are the temps too high?

What can i do to improve it?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Wolftown and welcome to TSF :wave:

Speedfan is a handy little program, but it can only measure fans that are controlled by the mobo and/or GPU - Fans powered directly from the PSU can't be monitored.

Also, Speedfan sometimes needs to be calibrated to the particular system - If you DL and install 'PC Wizard 2010' from *here* (it's freeware :wink then run it, clicking on the 'dial-face' icon will accurately show your various PC temps, along with the proper names, rather than 'Temp1' etc. :grin:

With those correct numbers, you can change Speedfan's 'offset' for each individual reading (+/- the difference, if any, between the 2 readings) - You can also rename the labels to something more meaningful, too.

I'm not right sure about Intel CPU temps, but they do look a bit high - Is it a manufactured PC or home-built? If shop-bought, what make and model, so we can see what hardware is inside, or if home-built, can you list what hardware there is? 

Graphics-cards and CPUs are the biggest producer of heat, and there's lots that can be done to reduce it - From simple cleaning to re-routing the wiring (even the cables, if bundled together across the wrong place, can disrupt the airflow) to adding extra fans.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, those temps are quite high. Your idle temperatures should not be above 40°.

WereBo has some solid advice about cleaning out your system. That is where you should start.


----------

